# just some cool shit i did last summer



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

john densmore autographing a rare 45 doors album and his book''the doors unhinged'' the buffalo zoo, Hammondsport n.y. a foggy day on rt 17 near bath n.y. the geneseo air show. feel free to add your own


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

no john please don't hit me I know im not worthy of you


----------

